# Mt Amanzi Maintenance Fees



## Nancy (Jan 5, 2008)

I've always paid my fees via ICW, but wonder how easy it is to pay directly to the resort.  Have you paid directly to Mt. Amanzi and how easy/difficult was it to get your week banked?

TIA
Nancy


----------



## Sponge (Jan 5, 2008)

When I owned at Mt. Amanzi I always paid directly to the resort. marlene@mountamanzi.co.za  I sold it to a friend. He just payed the levies. E-mailed Marlene on Wed. night and she replyed the next day saying the levies were charged to his card and the week was in the process of being deposited with RCI. Don't pay ICW the extra fee to get it done. Marlene is amazing and this is why I sold this week to my friend. He is a newbie. Scott


----------



## grest (Jan 5, 2008)

As Scott said, emailing Marlene works very well.  I've always done it this way.
Connie


----------



## DianeV (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting that when I asked Marlene she stated its the same amount whether you go through ICW or her...


----------



## Nancy (Jan 19, 2008)

*ICW*

Has anyone had any contact with them since last year?  I sent an email and did not get a response.

TIA
Nancy


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 14, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I've always paid my fees via ICW, but wonder how easy it is to pay directly to the resort.  Have you paid directly to Mt. Amanzi and how easy/difficult was it to get your week banked?TIA Nancy



We own two Amanzi weeks and have *ALWAYS* paid our dues directly, via Marlene.
She is very responsive and very competent !!!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 14, 2008)

*ICW*

I did pay via ICW and my week was banked in less than a week in my account.

nancy


----------



## grest (Feb 15, 2008)

I sent my info to Marlene and the week was deposited with RCI within a week, so it appears that either way works just fine.
Connie


----------



## The Big Dawg (Mar 4, 2008)

*I pay with Marlene and have never had any trouble*

doing it that way.


----------

